# لماذا نقول (أَبَانَا)  الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ولا نقول أبونا الذى ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (2 نوفمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]9 «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ.*​​ *[FONT=&quot]10 لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.*​​ *[FONT=&quot]متى : 6 " 9 :13 "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
من المعروف أن (أبٌ)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى اللغة العربية من الأسماء الخمسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التى تُرفع بالواو – وتنصبُ بالألف - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وتُجر بالياء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فلو كانت (مبتدأ) مرفوع علامته الواو - يكون صحتها ( أبونا ) الذى فى السماوات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كان أصلها (يا) كأداة نداء يأتى بعدها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَبَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نَا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُنَادْى مُضَافْ منصوب وعلامة نصبه الألف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فسؤالى هنا : 
هل أداة النداء ( يا ) حُذِفَتْ تقديراً ( يا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَبَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نَا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الذى فى السماوات ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم أن لها أصل كتابى آخر – علماً بأن الترجمة الأنجليزية أعتمدت لفظة [/FONT]**Father**[FONT=&quot] ( الأب فى العربية )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]'[/FONT]**Our **Father **in heaven: May your holy name be honored**[FONT=&quot];[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## e-Sword (2 نوفمبر 2015)

الاثنين صحيحين ،فاذا اعتبرتها مبتدأ كانت ابونا ، و إذا اعتبرتها منادي اصبحت أبانا ،  ولكن الاغلب هي أبانا وذلك بسبب دخول الهاء فى هكذا " و الهاء هنا نداء للتبية و الكاف تشبية بالاضافة إلي اعتبار هكذا ليس لها محل من الاعراب ، فتكون فصلوا انتم ابانا حيث ابانا تكون هنا : مفعول به منصوب .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 نوفمبر 2015)

معلومة
العهد الجديد أصله يونانى والعربى او الانجليزى ترجمات عن اليونانى
والعهد القديم عبرى
ومن قاموا بالترجمة جهابزة فى اللغات العبرية واليونانية والعربية
وللمزيد عن الترجمة يرجى الاطلاع على
http://jesuswl.com/index.php/our-library/2013-05-23-21-46-00/758-2014-11-03-19-57-22
شكرا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا لكل من اجاب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2015)

e-Sword قال:


> الاثنين صحيحين ،فاذا اعتبرتها مبتدأ كانت ابونا ، و إذا اعتبرتها منادي اصبحت أبانا ،  ولكن الاغلب هي أبانا *وذلك بسبب دخول الهاء فى هكذا *" و الهاء هنا نداء للتبية و الكاف تشبية بالاضافة إلي اعتبار هكذا ليس لها محل من الاعراب ، فتكون فصلوا انتم ابانا حيث ابانا تكون هنا : مفعول به منصوب .


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ نستطيع أن نعتمد على لفظة (هكذا) فى أعراب الكلمة ( أبانا ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك ستجد أن (هكذا) لم ترد فى باقى التراجم للقديس "متى"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى ترجمة الحياة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9. فصلوا أنتم مثل هذه الصلاة: أبانا الذي في السماوات، ليتقدس اسمك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا (مثل) حلت محل (هكذا) ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفى ترجمة الأخبار السارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فصلوا أنتم هذه الصلاة: أبانا الذي في السماوات،ليتقدس اسمك،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد (مثل) و(هكذا)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولو ذهبنا الى أنجيل "لوقا" فى ترجمة الأخبار السارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقال لهم يسوع: متى صليتم فقولوا: أيها الآب ليتقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( لوقا 11 : 2 ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفى الترجمة اليسوعية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقال لهم : إذا صليتم فقولوا: أيها الآب ليقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
ترجمة "لوقا" هنا أستخدمت ( أيها الأب ) فـ ( أيها ) هنا للتضرع والطلب والصلاة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نلاحظ فى جميع التراجم أن صيغة الصلاة تنفصل عن أقوال السيد المسيح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى : 
لا علاقة لها بما قبلها سواء قال (قولوا) أو (هكذا)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
اذ[FONT=&quot]اً[/FONT] أمامنا حاجتين : إما أن (أبانا) لاعلاقة لها بالأعراب فى اللغة العربية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولها أصل فى اللغة التى كُتبت بها الأناجيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](أو) 
أنها فى الأصل (ياء) ( أيها ) وحُذِفَت تقديراً [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (3 نوفمبر 2015)

فكرتنى بالنصوص ومواطن الجمال   رايى : ان الياء حذفت لان ياء النداء وكأن الآب بعيد ابانا بدون ياء النداء تشير الى قرب الاب وتعظيمه
يعنى لو اعد جانبى يوسف هقوله يوسف  واكمل كلامى .........
انما لو بعيد هقول يا يوسف ...........


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2015)

soul & life قال:


> فكرتنى بالنصوص ومواطن الجمال   رايى : ان الياء حذفت لان ياء النداء وكأن الآب بعيد ابانا بدون ياء النداء تشير الى قرب الاب وتعظيمه
> يعنى لو اعد جانبى يوسف هقوله يوسف  واكمل كلامى .........
> انما لو بعيد هقول يا يوسف ...........


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قريت تعليق لقديس ( للأسف لا اتذكر أسمه الآن )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول : لماذا لم يقل لهم السيد الرب قولوا ( أبى ) الذى فى السماوات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه أب الجميع ( العالم كله - رب الأبرار والأشرار )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً لردك[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## e-Sword (3 نوفمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآ نستطيع أن نعتمد على لفظة (هكذا) فى أعراب الكلمة ( أبانا ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك ستجد أن (هكذا) لم ترد فى باقى التراجم للقديس "متى"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى ترجمة الحياة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9. فصلوا أنتم مثل هذه الصلاة: أبانا الذي في السماوات، ليتقدس اسمك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا (مثل) حلت محل (هكذا) ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وفى ترجمة الأخبار السارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فصلوا أنتم هذه الصلاة: أبانا الذي في السماوات،ليتقدس اسمك،[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد (مثل) و(هكذا)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ولو ذهبنا الى أنجيل "لوقا" فى ترجمة الأخبار السارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقال لهم يسوع: متى صليتم فقولوا: أيها الآب ليتقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( لوقا 11 : 2 ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وفى الترجمة اليسوعية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فقال لهم : إذا صليتم فقولوا: أيها الآب ليقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



اذا اخذنا ترجمة الحياة و السارة فستكون بدل من  "هذه الصلاة " حيث ان هذه اسم اشارة فى محل مفعول به  و الصلاة مضاف الية مجرور ، الاصل ان لفظة " هكذذا " ليس لها محل من الاعراب و ما فى حكمها  لان الاصل هو " صلوا ابانا " فاذا دخلت فواصل تحذف تلك الفواصل فيكون لا محل لا من الاعراب او تكون فى محل مفعول به و تكون ابانا بدل منها منصوب ايضاً ، اما بالنسة للاناجيل الاخري ليس لها دخل الان فى الإعراب لان كل مبشر له اسلوبة و سرده الخاص 
محلوظة بالرغم من الترجمات التى اتيت بها فكلهم لنفس العدد ذكروا أبانا بالنصب ولم يقولوا " ابونا " و هذا دليل على صحة المكان الاعرابي للآب .


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 نوفمبر 2015)

قمت بالتواصل مع الاخ الحبيب الاستاذ/سعيد باز وهو مترجم قدير وممن اشتركوا فى احدى الترجمات الكتابية المتدوالة وانقل لكم رده بالنص
.....
اخي الفاضل، الكلمة منادى منصوب بالألف، لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة( الستة أصلاً ). وحرف النداء يا محذوف. أبونا في حال الرفع، وأبينا في حال الجر( في غير هذا الموضع ). 
وارفع بواوٍ وانصبنّ بالألِف
    واجرُر بياءٍ ما من الاسما أصف
من ذاك ذو إن صحبةً أبانا( أظهر)
   والفم حيث الميم منه  بــانا
أخٌ أبٌ حمٌ   كذلك وهنو
 والنقص في هذا الأخير أحسنُ
.......
شكرا


----------



## e-Sword (3 نوفمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> قمت بالتواصل مع الاخ الحبيب الاستاذ/سعيد باز وهو مترجم قدير وممن اشتركوا فى احدى الترجمات الكتابية المتدوالة وانقل لكم رده بالنص
> .....
> اخي الفاضل، الكلمة منادى منصوب بالألف، لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة( الستة أصلاً ). وحرف النداء يا محذوف. أبونا في حال الرفع، وأبينا في حال الجر( في غير هذا الموضع ).
> وارفع بواوٍ وانصبنّ بالألِف
> ...



الله يفتح عليك


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (3 نوفمبر 2015)

يا اخ عبود ايه المشاركه الصعبه دى هتفرق ايه وانا بقول للرب انه ابويا او ابى برفع الواو ونصب الالف  الرب بيسمعنا وهو عارف انين قلوبنا والكلمه بتوصل للرب بعشوئبه دون النظر لموقع الكلمه او الحرف من الاعراب اخونا الحبيب            فكرتنا بالمشايخ يا شيخ عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> قمت بالتواصل مع الاخ الحبيب الاستاذ/سعيد باز
> 
> اخي الفاضل، الكلمة منادى منصوب بالألف، لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة( الستة أصلاً ). *وحرف النداء يا محذوف. *





e-Sword قال:


> *الله يفتح عليك*


 *[FONT=&quot]الله يفتح عليه هو بس ؟!!!*​​ :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
*[FONT=&quot]طاب ما أنا قلت الكلام دة م الصبح*​​ ​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> من المعروف أن (أبٌ)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى اللغة العربية من الأسماء الخمسة [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot];[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]التى تُرفع بالواو – وتنصبُ بالألف - *​*[FONT=&quot]وتُجر بالياء *​​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كان أصلها (يا) كأداة نداء يأتى بعدها *​*[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَبَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نَا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُنَادْى مُضَافْ منصوب وعلامة نصبه الألف[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot](أو)
> أنها فى الأصل (ياء) ( أيها ) وحُذِفَت تقديراً [/FONT]*​


*[FONT=&quot]مايفتحش عليا لية أنا كمان ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إكمنى مش مسيحى يعنى ؟؟
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 نوفمبر 2015)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> يا اخ عبود ايه المشاركه الصعبه دى *هتفرق ايه *


:new6::new6::new6:
*
أنت عملت زى حوبو وإيرينى الصبح
أحنا بنصليها كدة مالنا بقى ان كان مفتوح وألا منصوب

طيب بذمتك ياراجل ما أستفدتش أيتوها معلومة ؟
*​


----------



## e-Sword (3 نوفمبر 2015)

مش قصدي يا استاذ عبود صدقني انت ليك معزة خاصة صدقني سواء كنت مسيحي او مسلم او حتي بوذي ، انا قولت يفتح عليه لانه أكد إنها منصوبة و إن كنت أرجّح إنها بدل او مفعول به ( ولا اختلف لان النداء بالحذف يجوز ) ولكن اجعلني اصحح فاتحتي التى اغضبتك قائلاً : الله يفتح عليك يا ابن مالك وفيت قسطك للنحو  فليرحمك الله من دعوات الطلاب فى الثانوية والاعدادية و الابتدائية


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 نوفمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]قريت تعليق لقديس ( للأسف لا اتذكر أسمه الآن )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول : لماذا لم يقل لهم السيد الرب قولوا ( أبى ) الذى فى السماوات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه أب الجميع ( العالم كله - رب الأبرار والأشرار )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً لردك[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



من ضمن تشبيهات الكنيسة الجسد الواحد وبدون دخول فى تفاصيل تفسيرية اى الكيان الواحد الذى يتعامل مع الله الآب لذا فكانت بداية الصلاة ابانا كعائلة تتضرع وتطلب وتتصل برب العائلة
شكرا[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 نوفمبر 2015)

e-Sword قال:


> ولكن اجعلني اصحح فاتحتي التى *اغضبتك *قائلاً : الله يفتح عليك يا ابن مالك وفيت قسطك للنحو  فليرحمك الله من دعوات الطلاب فى الثانوية والاعدادية و الابتدائية


 [FONT=&quot]​​ *[FONT=&quot]أغضبتنى ؟؟؟ ...نهائى ياراجل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا كنت باهزر معاك ...وبالعكس أنت أثريت الموضوع أنت والأخ ناجح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا كنت بسأل لأنه ممكن يكون تعبير (أبانا) لاعلاقة له بالأعراب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وله علاقة بمصطلح أو لفظة أو أسم فى اللغة الأصلية للأنجيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وممكن تلاقى ناس شايفة أنه سؤال هايف أو مالوش لازمة أومعنى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فى النهاية وضعنا معلومات للباحث عنها ودة يكفينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأبعد عنى دعوات العيال بتوع المدارس وأمهاتهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش ناقصة 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## gaser2 (4 نوفمبر 2015)

لمّا قرأتُ "أبانا الذي في السماوات" وجدتها مستساغه لكن ممكن فعلاً يكون فيه أداة نداء محذوفه مقدّره لأن الموقف اللي بتستخدم فيه هو الصلاه وفي الصلاه هتستخدم النداء كتير عادةً.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 نوفمبر 2015)

مش فاهم حاجه من السؤال ولا من الإعراب .!

لكن هل الآيه دي زي ما حضرتك عاوزها "أبونا"

*فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ **[أَبُونَا**]وَإِنْ لَمْ يَعْرِفْنَا  إِبْرَاهِيمُ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَدْرِنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. 
أَنْتَ [يَا] **[رَبُّ**] **[أَبُونَا**]، وَلِيُّنَا مُنْذُ الأَبَدِ اسْمُكَ.*​


----------



## geegoo (22 نوفمبر 2015)

علي فكرة 
بشكل تلقائي .. كهنة كتير في الكنائس لما بتدأ الصلاة و توصل للصلاة الربانية بتقول " *يا* أبانا الذي في السموات ... "
فده بيؤكد المعلومة الجميلة اللي عرفناها و انها موجودة في الوجدان أو الوعي الجمعي للكنيسة المقدسة ...


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 ديسمبر 2015)

عزيزي *الأخ عبود* ، في الحقيقة على الرغم من كون الموضوع لن يفرق من الناحية اللاهوتية ، إلا أن الموضوع شدني وجعلني أسجل في الموقع دخولي وأكتب لك هذه المشاركة  

اولاً، لنضع النص كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس 
جاء مرة في 
1) إنجيل متى 6: 9
فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ.

والأخرى في 
2) إنجيل لوقا 11: 2
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَتَى صَلَّيْتُمْ فَقُولُوا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ، لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ، لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.

ثانياً، النص من الناحية اللُغوية _ اللغة العربية _ لا يُمكن أن يأتي سوى منصوب وعلامة نصبه تكون الألف ( مش الفتحة  ) لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة ، فتقدير الكلام " يا أبانا الذي في السموات .. الخ " ، لِمَ قُلت " لا يمكن " ؟ لأنه بكل بساطة لا يُمكن أن يقع اللفظ " أبا " مبتدأ ، لأنه لا يوجد خبر له في النص كله ، هذا غير أن الضمير ( الكاف ) في " اسمك ، ملكوتك ، مشيئتك " هي ضمير مخاطب ، وبالتالي "أبا" مُخاطب 

منتظر تعقيبك.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2015)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> ثانياً، النص من الناحية اللُغوية _ اللغة العربية _ لا يُمكن أن يأتي سوى منصوب *وعلامة نصبه تكون الألف ( مش الفتحة  )* *لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة* ،
> فتقدير الكلام " يا أبانا الذي في السموات .. الخ " ، لِمَ قُلت " لا يمكن " ؟ لأنه بكل بساطة لا يُمكن أن يقع اللفظ " أبا " مبتدأ ، لأنه لا يوجد خبر له في النص كله ، هذا غير أن الضمير ( الكاف ) في " اسمك ، ملكوتك ، مشيئتك " هي ضمير مخاطب ، *وبالتالي "أبا" مُخاطب *
> 
> منتظر تعقيبك.


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا ماجبتش سيرة (الفاتحة) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لازم تبقى ألف زى ما أنا كتبت وقلت أنه من الأسماء الخمسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبرضه قلت أن ( يا ) حُذِفَت ( تقديراً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان سؤالى حاجة من الأتنين 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]إما أنها (يا) محذوفة تقديراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](أو) 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ربما كان لها أصل آخر فى اللغة الأصلية التى كُتِبَ بها الأنجيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلع أستنتاجى الأساسى الأول هو الصحيح ...وأنت أكدته ناو [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 ديسمبر 2015)

> أنا ماجبتش سيرة (الفاتحة)
> لازم تبقى ألف زى ما أنا كتبت وقلت أنه من الأسماء الخمسة


أنا جبت  

غرض مشاركتي كان بكل بساطة نفي وقوع " أبا " مُبتدأ بأي حال من الأحوال ، سواء " يا " موجودة أو محذوفة تقديرًا 

المهم ان الموضوع مبقيش فيه خلاف دلوقتي ، تمام.


----------



## e-Sword (1 ديسمبر 2015)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> أنا جبت
> 
> غرض مشاركتي كان بكل بساطة نفي وقوع " أبا " مُبتدأ بأي حال من الأحوال ، سواء " يا " موجودة أو محذوفة تقديرًا
> 
> المهم ان الموضوع مبقيش فيه خلاف دلوقتي ، تمام.



اولا استاذنا الرائع jesus حضرتك واحشني جداً
ثانياً سعيد بكلامك 
ثالثاً متحرمناش منك
رابعاً صلاوتك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2015)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> أنا جبت
> 
> *غرض مشاركتي كان بكل بساطة نفي وقوع " أبا " مُبتدأ بأي حال من الأحوال* ، سواء " يا " موجودة أو محذوفة تقديرًا
> 
> المهم ان الموضوع مبقيش فيه خلاف دلوقتي ، تمام.


 *[FONT=&quot]وعليا االطلاااااج آنى ما جولت أنه مبتدأ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب يمين تلاتة أيمانات عظيم ما جولتِهيا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]آنى جولت ...*​​:download::download::download:​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]9
> *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]لو ...لولولولولو ...كاااااااااانت مُبتدأ لأصبحت مررررفوعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى ليست هكذا كذلك مثلما [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى مُناااااااادى مُضاااااااااف كما تفضلت أنت وقلت 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]:a82::a82::a82:​


e-Sword قال:


> *اولا *استاذنا الرائع jesus حضرتك واحشني جداً
> *ثانياً *سعيد بكلامك
> *ثالثاً *متحرمناش منك
> *رابعاً *صلاوتك


*خامسا : أنى ماجولتش أنها مبتدأ 
:new6::new6::new6:*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 ديسمبر 2015)

> *لو* ...لولولولولو ...كاااااااااانت مُبتدأ لأصبحت مررررفوعة



*ما هو لو دي متنفعش  ، أنا جاي اقولك " مفيش لو " الجملة متنفعش تبقى مبتدأ 

ولا يكونش قصدك انك جاي تقول هي لو ابونا وقعت مبتدأ في اي جملة تاني غير دي ، هل هاتيجي " أبا " برضو كلفظ علم أو كلمة أعجمية ولا هاتترفع وتبقى " أبو " .. :smil15:*

*وخليني أرخم عليك شوية ( من عشمي يعني ) وأقولك 

إنت قولت



			فلو كانت (مبتدأ) مرفوع علامته الواو - يكون صحتـهـا ( أبونا ) الذى فى السماوات
إلا إذا كان أصلـهـا (يا) كأداة نداء يأتى بعدها (أَبَانَا)
مُنَادْى مُضَافْ منصوب وعلامة نصبه الألف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إنت عاوز تقول انها في الجملة دي ذاتها ، بدليل الضمائر التي أشرت إليها باللون الأحمر وتحتها خط  .. انها لو كانت مُبتدأ ، فأنا جيت اقولك ، لأ ، ماتنفعشي يا ولد عمي " مبتدأ " أبدًا أبدًا  بس كدا *


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 ديسمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> قمت بالتواصل مع الاخ الحبيب الاستاذ/سعيد باز وهو مترجم قدير وممن اشتركوا فى احدى الترجمات الكتابية المتدوالة وانقل لكم رده بالنص
> .....
> اخي الفاضل، الكلمة منادى منصوب بالألف، لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة( الستة أصلاً ). وحرف النداء يا محذوف. أبونا في حال الرفع، وأبينا في حال الجر( في غير هذا الموضع ).
> وارفع بواوٍ وانصبنّ بالألِف
> ...



 

**********************

الْـمُعْرَبُ وَالْـمَبْنِـي

وَالاسْمُ    مِنْهُ   مُعْرَبٌ   وَمَبْنِي                     لِشَبَهٍ    مِنَ    الْحُرُوْفِ   مُدْنِي

كَالْشَّبَهِ الْوَضْعِيِّ فِي اسْمَيْ جِئْتَنَا                      وَالْمَعْنَوِيِّ   فِي  مَتَى  وَفِي هُنَا

وَكَنِيَابَةٍ     عَنِ    الْفِعْلِ    بِلاَ                  تَأَثُّـرٍ  وَكَافْتِـقَـارٍ     أُصِّـلا

وَمُعْرَبُ   الأَسْمَاءِ  مَا  قَدْ  سَلِمَا                   مِنْ  شَبَهِ  الْحَرْفِ كَأَرْضٍ وَسَمَا

وَفِعْلُ     أَمْرٍ    وَمُضِيٍّ    بُنِيَا                         وَأَعْرَبُوا   مُضَارِعَاً   إنْ  عَرِيَا

مِنْ   نُوْنِ  تَوْكِيْدٍ  مُبَاشِرٍ  وَمِنْ                     نُوْنِ   إنَاثٍ   كَيَرُعْنَ  مَنْ  فُتِنْ

وَكُلُّ    حَرْفٍ    مُسْتَحِقٌّ   لِلْبِنَا                     وَالأَصْلُ  فِي  الْمَبْنِيِّ  أَنْ يُسَكَّنَا

وَمِنْهُ  ذُو  فَتْحٍ  وَذُو كَسْرٍ وَضَمُّ                 كَأَيْنَ  أَمْسِ  حَيْثُ  وَالْسَّاكِنُ  كَمْ

وَالْرَّفْعَ  وَالْنَّصْبَ اجْعَلَنْ إعْرَابَا                       لاسْمٍ   وَفِعْلٍ   نَحْوُ   لَنْ  أَهَابَا

وَالاسْمُ  قَدْ  خُصِّصَ  بِالْجَرِّ كَمَا                    قَدْ  خُصِّصَ  الْفِعْلُ  بِأَنْ يَنْجَزِمَا

فَارْفَعْ  بِضَمَ وَانْصِبَنْ فَتْحَاً وَجُرْ                  كَسْرَاً   كَذِكْرُ   اللَّهِ  عَبْدَهُ  يَسُرْ

وَاجْزِمْ  بِتَسْكِيْنٍ  وَغَيْرُ  مَا ذُكِرْ                     يَنُوْبُ  نَحْوُ  جَا  أَخْو  بَنِي نَمِرْ

وَارْفَعْ   بِوَاوٍ  وَانْصِبَنَّ  بِالأَلِفْ                      وَاجْرُرْ بِيَاءٍ مَا مِنَ الأَسْمَا أَصِفْ

(مِنْ  ذَاكَ  ذُو  إِنْ  صُحْبَةً  أَبَانَا                     وَالْفَمُ   حَيْثُ   الْمِيْمُ   مِنْهُ  بَانَا

أَبٌ    آخٌ    حَمٌ   كَذَاكَ   وَهَنُ                   وَالْنَّقْصُ  فِي  هذَا الأَخِيْرِ أَحْسَنُ)

وَفِي     أَبٍ     وَتَالِيَيْهِ    يَنْدُرُ                       وَقَصْرُهَا   مِنْ   نَقْصِهِنَّ  أَشْهَرُ

وَشَرْطُ ذَا الإعْرَابِ أَنْ يُضَفْنَ لاَ                    لِلْيَا  كَجَا  أَخْو  أَبِيْكَ  ذَا  اعْتِلاَ

بِالأَلِفِ    ارْفَع   الْمُثَنَّى   وَكِلاَ                      إذَا    بِمُضْمَرٍ   مُضَافَاً   وُصِلاَ

كِلْتَا    كَذَاكَ    اثْنَانِ    وَاثْنَتَانِ                      كَابْنَيْنِ      وَابْنَتَيْنِ     يَجْرِيَانِ

وَتَخْلُفُ  الْيَا  فِي جَمِيْعِهَا الأَلِفْ                    جَرًّا  وَنَصْبَاً  بَعْدَ  فَتْحٍ  قَدْ أُلِفْ

وَارْفَعْ بِوَاوٍ وَبِيَا اجْرُرْ وَانْصِبِ                       سَالِمَ    جَمْعِ    عَامِرٍ   وَمُذْنِبِ

وَشِبْهِ    ذَيْنِ    وَبِهِ    عِشْرُوْنَا                        وَبَابُهُ       أُلْحِقَ      وَالأَهْلُوْنَا

أوْلُو       وَعَالَمُوْنَ      عِلِّيّونَا                        وَأَرْضُوْنَ      شَذَّ     وَالْسِّنُوْنَا

وَبَابُهُ   وَمِثْلَ   حِيْنٍ   قَدْ   يَرِدْ                       ذَا  الْبَابُ  وَهْوَ  عِنْدَ قَوْمٍ يَطَّرِدْ


----------



## My Rock (1 ديسمبر 2015)

مضطر ان اختصر الأجابة لضيق الوقت لكن ممكن اشرح اكثر يوم غد بنعمة الرب.

أعتقد الموضوع بعيد عن اللغة العربية. أتذكر بعض التفاسير التي شرحت ان كلمة ابا هي كلمة آرامية عبرية أستخدمت في العهد الجديد في اكثر من موضع (مثل مرقص 14: 36). الكلمة آرامية تعني الآب. إستخدم في هذا الموضع كما استخدمت كلمات آرامية / عبرية اخرى ك آمين وآوصنا الخ في العهد الجديد.

يعني الكلمة هي كلمة ابا الآرامية إستخدمت بصورتها خاصة كما هي في النصوص اليونانية (الكلمة آرامية كُتبت بصيغتها الآرامية بالحروف اليونانية).

لو الموضوع يحتاج شرح اكثر انا خدامكم.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ohannes (1 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> مضطر ان اختصر الأجابة لضيق الوقت لكن ممكن اشرح اكثر يوم غد بنعمة الرب.
> 
> أعتقد الموضوع بعيد عن اللغة العربية. أتذكر بعض التفاسير التي شرحت ان كلمة ابا هي كلمة آرامية عبرية أستخدمت في العهد الجديد في اكثر من موضع (مثل مرقص 14: 36). الكلمة آرامية تعني الآب. إستخدم في هذا الموضع كما استخدمت كلمات آرامية / عبرية اخرى ك آمين وآوصنا الخ في العهد الجديد.
> 
> ...


نعم أنها آرامية 
وليست عربية
ارجو الشرح وخذ وقتك بتمهل. .. والاستفاضة  في التفسير
.
محبتي وتقديري


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> مضطر ان اختصر الأجابة لضيق الوقت لكن ممكن اشرح اكثر يوم غد بنعمة الرب.
> 
> أعتقد الموضوع بعيد عن اللغة العربية. أتذكر بعض التفاسير التي شرحت ان كلمة ابا هي كلمة آرامية عبرية أستخدمت في العهد الجديد في اكثر من موضع (مثل مرقص 14: 36). الكلمة آرامية تعني الآب. إستخدم في هذا الموضع كما استخدمت كلمات آرامية / عبرية اخرى ك آمين وآوصنا الخ في العهد الجديد.
> 
> ...



اجبنا السائل عن سؤاله فى اللغة العربية 
وليست اليونانى او الارامى
وعن سبب عدم ورود النداء.... يا....
و...ابونا....ام....ابانا
واجابت ألفية بن مالك عن نحو اللغة العربية
شكرا


----------

